# Tiptronic - DSG Swap



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

I am wondering if this would be possible since the 6spd Tiptronic transmission has the same gear ratio as the b6 passat, which has a 2.0t and is shared with the gti/eos dsg, I would assume it would bolt up, and would require a broken gti/eos/gli/wolfy, TMU,Transmission is all i could think i would need. It would make the 2.5 auto (4dr and such) a much faster accel and would include Launch Control.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Tiptronic - DSG Swap (Xyphyr)*

if your thinking about trying to attempt this project, send me a PM or something since we live so close. i was thinking about trying this out once i get the money hehe


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Tiptronic - DSG Swap (Xyphyr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xyphyr* »_I am wondering if this would be possible since the 6spd Tiptronic transmission has the same gear ratio as the b6 passat, which has a 2.0t and is shared with the gti/eos dsg, I would assume it would bolt up, and would require a broken gti/eos/gli/wolfy, TMU,Transmission is all i could think i would need. It would make the 2.5 auto (4dr and such) a much faster accel and would include Launch Control.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

IIRC the Passat has a tip trans not a dsg. In fact it's very similar to ours, but can handle more power.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Tiptronic - DSG Swap (Xyphyr)*

I'm sure it's _possible_ but I'd set aside at least 10 grand to get it done.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Tiptronic - DSG Swap (gonyofam3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonyofam3* »_
IIRC the Passat has a tip trans not a dsg. In fact it's very similar to ours, but can handle more power. 

first thing I was gonna say when he said passat


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Tiptronic - DSG Swap (gonyofam3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonyofam3* »_
IIRC the Passat has a tip trans not a dsg. In fact it's very similar to ours, but can handle more power. 

my bad, i forgot the CC after...







all 2010+ autos are dsg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

